# Valves



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Brass vs. bronze, cast vs. forged? What's the difference and why do I care?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Is that retorical?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, at the risk of appearing a colossal dumb ass, actually, no. 

I'd rather reveal my ignorance than remain ignorant.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> Brass vs. bronze, cast vs. forged? What's the difference and why do I care?


Bronze is a heavier and stronger alloy, and has to be forged, brass can be cast, which is an easier manufacturing method, drop ear 90's and some other copper sweat fittings are made from cast brass.


----------

